# Introducing Mocha, Sunny, Xena & Jake Pics HEAVY.. Enjoy



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so GRATEFUL that I had the pleasure of meeting up with Cryren8972... I saw what beautiful babies and what beautiful parents she has they are all so well taken care of, I had originally gone to get my daughters each a baby and myself just 1 I told myself I wouldn't leave with more than 3 of course these cuties had other ideas and just melted my heart!!

Enjoy  they babies will melt your hearts too!

1st Set of pictures is of Jake...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Mocha  Overload of cuteness!*

Here is Mocha


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awwwww! Give them kisses from me!!!!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a lot of fun meeting you too! We definitely have to get together more. I'm still trying to talk the man into going to Raleigh for the show! We shall see! =)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Sunny Cuteness overload!*

Here is Sunny


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Xena Overload of adorable cuteness!*

Enjoy Xena!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Random Pictures*

Random pictures of cuteness


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> It was a lot of fun meeting you too! We definitely have to get together more. I'm still trying to talk the man into going to Raleigh for the show! We shall see! =)




Absolutely !!! Yes talk him into going hehe


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I will be adding more pictures later my daughter mikayla wants to crop some she took!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> Awwwww! Give them kisses from me!!!!!!


They will definitely get that they love kisses and cuddles


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow, what beautiful babies. I think I'm living on the wrong side of the country!!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha they are beauties !!


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful birds, congrats! Can I ask angelmommy are they are all in your house or do you have aviaries? As if I'm correct your profile says you have 26 lol!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

No I have an aviary which holds my rescues babies are inside  also have 3 pairs set up inside so I really need to update my profile


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cute babies!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you  I do have to agree


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

there are such cuties!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww thank you


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!! Congrats on your new additions


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful, no wonder you couldnt stop at 3


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Their all so adorable, u guys are lucky to have friend from the forum and tiel lovers aswell, very far away from you guys and non of the people i knowbare into animals and birds

Once again thr tiels are beautiful


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Im very far away* lol


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would've taken them all but had to leave some cuties for someone else


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre adorable.Beautiful babies X x


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Injood said:


> Im very far away* lol


Aww maybe you'll find someone thank you


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are all so cute congrats !


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such adorable babies! Cryren has some nice looking babies. Well, now you have them  Congrats, they all look sweet!


----------

